# Zone 7 Long driveway needs trees and some landscaping...ideas?



## Smallcountryfarm (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello all!
I just recently purchased a small farm in north western Tennessee. The farm has beautiful wooden fence built around the property and a long driveway (980 ft or so). I'm wanting to plant trees up both sides of the driveway and try to figure out something to put at the entrance. This property has LOTS of potential and I am trying to maximize it!

Any ideas on what types of trees I should plant? How far apart should they be planted? Best time to plant them?

Any ideas on the entrance to the drive way?


----------



## Del_ (Jun 13, 2016)

Named Pecan cultivars.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 7, 2016)

This an old thread but I'll give my opinion.
Live oak would work great but they do have a huge spread, so make sure what ever trees you plant you plant as if they were fully grown.
The biggest mistake most people make is planting to close together or to close to driveways or structures.
To do it correctly always plant is if it was fully grown.
Live oaks can have a spread of 50+ feet on each side.
Live oaks are evergreen so they may not be best for that zone. Not that they wont grow but they are evergreens and have foliage in the winter and ice can do a lot of damage. Bur oaks are not evergreen and have that old plantation look to them. Post oaks are great as well.
Tree type and size needs to be determend by what result you are looking for.


----------

